# Accurist GMT300 Celestial Planisphere Watch



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Having just bought one of these a friend would like one, i paid £100 and if there is another one around for that price i would be interested before i give her this one.

I am aware of another version with integrated bracelet but i would prefer the style i have pictured.


----------

